# Ayuda con tv Hitachi CDH-21bus2 chasis JYM-560-08



## pablo08itu (Jul 28, 2014)

Hola buenas tardes antes q*ue* nada, vengo aqui a molestar con una duda q*ue* me esta volviendo loco, a ver si alguno me puede dar una manito ya q*ue* mis conocimientos en electronica no son tan avanzados !!!

Como dice el titulo tengo en casa de mi propiedad un tv hitachi CDH-21bus2 chasis JYM-560-08 el cual se quedo sin barrido vertical. Despues de unos dias cambie filtros 100micro x 50 , 10 micro x 50 , 1000 micros x35 v. Cambie el LA78041, y d301 que es un 1n4007 y salio andando osea abre el vertical, pero desde aqui que lo hace en A/V con una parte del lateral izq de la imagen incompleto !!! Y en antena lo hace de los lados y saltando la imagen.

Controle los voltajes en el ic La78041 y me da asi:

Pata valor
1 2, 71v
2 30, 15v
3 2, 25v
4 negativo
5 15, 96v
6 30, 40v
7 2, 72v

Agrego un esquema q*ue* encontre en la web *por* si sirve de ayuda.

Adjunto imagenes de la falla.


AGRADEZCO CUALQUIER AYUDA QUE ME PUEDAN DAR, DE ANTE MANO MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS !

Disculpas la falla la hace de los dos lados de la imagen.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 28, 2014)

Hola, chequea las tensiones del secundario de fuente para empezar.
Si todo está bien, parece que hay problemas o falta de ajuste horizontal! dejemos de lado la etapa vertical, revisa condensadores, resistencias y/o MOSFET de ajuste si posee, en la etapa de salida horiz. Como mencioné.
 Si todos los componentes están correctos, deberás entrar al modo service y corregirlos. Si la corrección no alcanza el cometido, pues hay problemas en dicha etapa.


----------



## pablo08itu (Jul 28, 2014)

Hola gracias *por* la respuesta ! No, no probe las tensiones del secundario de la fuente, esto lo hago con el multimetro normal? Disculpa q*ue* pregunte pero no se como! Voy a seguir el horizontal los capa*citores* y resistencias a ver como estan. Y veo el modo service.

Te comento q*ue* algo me parecio q*ue* estaba andando mal antes que se corte el vertical *por* q*ue* cuando andaba se habia empezado a deformar la imagen tipo alm*oh*adón o cojin como le dicen, hasta q*ue* murio el vertical.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 28, 2014)

Bueno, cómo todo trabajo de electricidad, debes tener precauciones.
 Recuerda que hay voltajes peligrosos en un tv de ese tipo.
Cualquier multímetro sirve, solo basta que posea rango de al menos 200V DC. Además, sabes tomar lecturas en la salida de una fuente conmutada?, no cualquier punto es válido y por otro lado corre el riesgo de destruir el instrumento.
Para chequear eléctricamente un componente debes retirarlo del circuito.
Chequea y repasa soldaduras, es muy común que se encuentren flojas.


----------



## pablo08itu (Jul 28, 2014)

Si si, tengo un auto rango, te comento al modo service no pude entrar como vi q*ue* decia en internet . Y viendo *c*erca de la ficha del yugo en la placa hay dos bobinas grises medias grandes, si arrimo la punta del destornillador se ensancha la imagen.

Me podras decir como entrar al modo service ? En internet dice presionando display, o*_*sea imagen creo *por* q*ue* display no esta en el control , mute , sleep y fuzzy pero no pasa nada !!


----------



## elgriego (Jul 28, 2014)

Hola pablo08itu,Como Bien te indica el colega Gudino Roberto duberlin,tenes que realizar una serie de chequeos ,para localizar el problema,Ahora viene la pregunta del Millon Jaja,Cuales son tus conocimientos en el area de la electronica y De Tv?,Si aun asi queres seguir adelante,tenes que chequear que tension existe entre los extremos del condensador C804,de 100Mf,160v? Tenes que tener 120v,Segun indicas, tenes el plano del tv ,en el mismo estan indicadas las distintas tensiones de la fuente, verificalas Midiendo sobre cada filtro,que esta a la salida  de cada rectificador que sale del trafo de alimentacion,Fijate que sean correctas.Y contanos como te fue.

Saludos.


----------



## pablo08itu (Jul 28, 2014)

Hola gracias por responder, basicas, estudie electronica hace muchos años los tvs eran con transformador jajaa. Imaginate !!! Voy a bajar el diagrama y voy a controlar lo q*ue* me decis del voltaje, gracias *por* la ayuda. Despues comento.


----------



## pablo08itu (Jul 30, 2014)

Hola elgriego, te agradezco la ayuda ! Por falta de tiempo no pude tocar el televisor, pero mañana controlo los voltajes del secundario de la fuente y te cuento como estan. Ya tengo el plano del TV asi que espero poder guiarme mejor. Mañana te cuento y muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda .


----------



## pablo08itu (Jul 31, 2014)

Hola ahi controle el secundario en el capacitor 804 como me dijeron estan los 120 volt , despues en otras salidas encuentro cerca del transformador 12, 5 volt. Volvia a cambiar los capacitores de 1000micros x 35 del vertical y el diodo 1n4007 y no hace mas los dientes de sierra al borde de la panatalla, pero quedo la linea negra como leí que lo llaman efecto almohadilla. No se que mas revisar.



El disipador del ic 78041 al dejar la tv encendida durante un rato no se lo puede tocar de lo caliente que esta ! Es normal o q*ue* tendria q*ue* revisar?


----------



## pablo08itu (Jul 31, 2014)

Puentie la bobina l301 y la imagen se ensancha y casi que queda bien ! Ahora sobre sale un poquito de la pantalla. Que hago muchachos !!, donde reviso?  Ayuda !!


----------



## sergiot (Jul 31, 2014)

Viendo las fotos de la falla, la tenes bastante complicada, no es algo sencillo, por mas que digas que es solo el vertical.

Los 78040 y todos sus familiares son de calentar mucho, pero no al punto de no poder tocar el disipador por lo menos por 3 segundos o 4.

Lo mas extraño es que muestra problemas en el vertical y en el horizontal, sumado que hay un erizado en los bordes, cosa muy extraña que se generen tantos problemas al mismo tiempo, yo buscaría un punto en común en base a los que se pude ver en las imágenes.


----------



## pablo08itu (Jul 31, 2014)

El erizado de los borde desaparecio ahora queda como en el efecto almohadilla los bordes se ven asi ) ( . No se porque puentie la bobina 301 y se acomodo la imagen pero me queda sobre salida ! Osea la palabra video 1 , el uno queda fuera de la pantalla.



Ves los bordes de la imagen estan deformes, te aclaro q*ue* no toque el yugo para nada eh ! Jaja


----------



## pablo08itu (Jul 31, 2014)

Quite otra bobina y la puentie y casi casi como q*ue* se soluciona. Igual sigue la pantalla con un defecto en la parte superio como redondeada


----------



## sergiot (Jul 31, 2014)

Suponiendo que el tv esta original y no tiene manoseo de todo tipo, es muy extraña la falla, la corrección E/O se hace con un transistor grande que esta normalmente cerca del horizontal, o si no tiene ese transistor se hace por ecualización con bobinas y capacitores.

Ojo que si tenes un exceso de consumo en las tensiones que salen del flyback te genera una deformación en la deflexión horizontal.
Como se ve la imagen?


----------



## pablo08itu (Jul 31, 2014)

No lo toco nadie es la primera ves que lo abro. La imagen se ve bien ! Lo q*ue* me resulta raro es lo de las bobinas, la 301 si la puenteo se ensancha la imagen y el 1 de video se sale de la pantalla y si puenteo la bobina 405 (no 304 como puse enmla foto) queda como en la foto.

Revisa resistencias y estan en rango, no se si te referis al transistor q303 que es un d2058 como figura en el esquema?


Nota del Moderador :

¿Por qué está aquí mi tema? 

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un foro, no en un chat.



Pido mil disculpas al moderador del foro, pasa que escribo con una tablet y no me acostumbro a estos aparatos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 31, 2014)

capacitores de poliester desvalorizados , o el  +b de la fuente un poco bajo


----------



## pablo08itu (Jul 31, 2014)

Muchas gracias por el consejo,  el b+ esta 125v aproximadamente asi que voy a probar cambiando los capacitores de poliester.


----------



## sergiot (Jul 31, 2014)

Asi es, ese transistor junto con el otro forman un tipo darlintong y es para el ajuste de convergencia via menú de servicio, al modificar los valores de las bobinas modificas la geometría de la imagen, no modifiques ningún componentes, buscá por el lado de componentes quemados en esa parte.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 31, 2014)

si pero le estas errando la etapa ,la falla no proviene del La78041


----------



## pablo08itu (Jul 31, 2014)

Si eso lo solucione ya, el problema fue q se quedo sin vertical, y cuando lo repare me encuentro con este problema de la imagen en el horizontal, el tema es que estaba andando bien y fallo el vertical, y el horizontal juntos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 31, 2014)

ok   ,    .              .


----------



## sergiot (Ago 1, 2014)

No tendrás un exceso de consumo del vertical, por eso calienta tanto, y eso repercute en la deflexión horizontal?


----------



## pablo08itu (Ago 1, 2014)

Buen punto de vista sergio, como puedo saber eso? Que me recomendas ?


----------



## sergiot (Ago 1, 2014)

Si podes alimentar el vertical con otra fuente, puede ser otro tv, liberas al horizontal del tv en cuestión de esa carga y podrías ver si todos esos defectos de deflexión se normalizan.

Puede suceder que al no tener carga, el horizontal rinda mas de los normal y veas un ancho excesivo, pero con el valor de consumo del 78040 sacado del datasheet, podes simular una carga resistiva del valor optimo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 2, 2014)

En las etapas verticales, es común y de esperarse que disipen mucho calor, debido a que los transistores de salida están trabajando en zona lineal.  Cuando hay una anomalía en dicha etapa, algún fenómeno se aprecia en pantalla.
El síntoma que arroja tu tv es de carácter horizontal, que puede ser por problemas en el +B inestable, alterado o problemas en la corrección E-O, siendo ésta última, la más sospechosa.


----------



## David carboni (Nov 27, 2018)

hola buenas tardes disculpen encontraron la solucion me podrian ayudar tengo la misma tele hitachi cdh-21bus2 con el mismo problema


----------



## pandacba (Nov 27, 2018)

Realizaste las pruebas recomendadas?


----------



## David carboni (Nov 27, 2018)

si hice de todo cambie capacitores,,diodo,resistencia,resistores y nada sigue lo mismo
vos no sabrias los voltaje del fly back


----------



## pandacba (Nov 27, 2018)

Fijate si coincide con tu chasis


----------



## David carboni (Nov 27, 2018)

si,si el mismo... el +b me mide bien los 180v me da 120v, los 30v mido y me da 47v y lo demas nada​​si,si el mismo... el +b me mide bien los 180v me da 120v, los 30v mido y me da 47v​


----------



## pandacba (Nov 27, 2018)

Por alguna razón deja de funcionar bien la corrección E-O
Como que en los 30 te da 47V???  algo esta mal, muy mal


----------



## pandacba (Nov 28, 2018)

Fijate en los diodos en serie donde ataca el modulador uno de los dos o tiene fugas o esta en corto también los capacitores en paralelo que llevan


----------

